# Anybody w/Norcold 1200



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

Took the MH to GISP this weekend and Friday night the frig went out. Cooling unit started leaking ammonia real bad. We could hardly stand to stay in coach. Had to air it out for a while. Ordered a new cooling unit this morning $1100 drop shipped to nearest Fedex location. Working with a guy out of Houston with mobile RV repair who will work with my extended warranty. Hopefully I will get my some of my deductible back. If you have a Norcold refrig I suggest you keep an eye on it. And if you have a 4 door you better start looking for someone to fix it if it hasn't already gone out on you.


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

The four door units had a recall(s) on them a few years back. As i understand it they had some welds on the cooling units start leaking the fluid, and the fluid caught fire when on propane. Burned down whole RVs in a blink of an eye. So rather than take care of the bad welds in which they would have to replace every cooling unit out there, they put a high temp. shutdown on the flame. Now keep in mind, that it took them two recalls to get the recall fix engineered correctly.

It took me 4 trips to three different " authorized service centers" to get mine done halfway correct. I also found out though troubleshooting of my own with the wiring diagram that the condensing fans on the unit were wired up backward and had been that way since day one. I called to discuss with tech services. They mistakenly thought I was at a service center, and told me " yeah, we know there are a bunch of units out there that are wired up backwards". When I said, "no wonder you idiots are getting your pants sued off" they figured out I was Joe end use customer and refused to answer any more questions about wiring, wiring size, electrical heater resistance ...

I don't have a lot of faith in Norcold, but what are you going to do? Dometic and Norcold are now one company. There are actually people with high dollar motorhomes that are ripping out the three way units and putting in a standard 120 volt fridge for fear of fire, and the hassle involving Dometic/Norcold. I have seen modifications on the web where they are taking the fridge out of the wall, cutting it up and little pieces and passing the pieces out a window. An AC fridge probably works for short trips but so much for dry camping.

Now that I got the fans working when they need to, my unit runs good. Would like to change the door seals, but was told that some of the units they won't sell you seals. They want to sell you whole doors to replace. A real Customer Convenience minded company.

You might want to discuss recall with your "mobile RV repair". Might want to check their website. I believe my model was a 1201LRIM, but I think there were several models that were included in the recall.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

There is an Amish built cooling unit for the Norcold refer that is far superior to the OEM cooling unit. If you haven't had the recall done, you need to get that done ASAP. It could save your life. You can also change out the No Cold for a residential unit, such as the Samsung 197, that will fit the opening for the No Cold. The MSW inverter in most motor homes will run the Samsung just fine, even dry camping. There is a wealth of information on line about changing out the killer No Colds for residential refers. Good luck.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

pitchindad said:


> Took the MH to GISP this weekend and Friday night the frig went out. Cooling unit started leaking ammonia real bad. We could hardly stand to stay in coach. Had to air it out for a while. Ordered a new cooling unit this morning $1100 drop shipped to nearest Fedex location. Working with a guy out of Houston with mobile RV repair who will work with my extended warranty. Hopefully I will get my some of my deductible back. If you have a Norcold refrig I suggest you keep an eye on it. And if you have a 4 door you better start looking for someone to fix it if it hasn't already gone out on you.


Thats funny, (not your fridge going out, BTW) but I actually talked to you about that out there this weekend. We were staying out there in our camper this weekend as well, my wife was the one that started quizzing you all about your yak while we were walking the dogs Sunday morning.

I guess I just should assume that everyone I talk these days is on 2cool!


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Update*

Yea that was me. Since I posted I have gotten approval from Good Sam extended to put in the Amish cooling unit and a mobile guy will install as soon as it arrives. Should be here late this week or first thing next week. I had the recall done about 5 weeks ago and up until then it had worked ok. I just got back from a month long job assignment in Lake Charles and it was doing ok. Shut it down and restarted to go over to Galveston thursday evening and that is when I started having problems. 
I seriously considered putting in a residental frig but that would require removing a window and I just didn't want to go through all that. I have removed and replaced the drivers side window a couple of years ago when it fogged up and had to be repaired. I paid the unit off in June and get this bill in Sept. I guess you just have to go with it and hope for the best.
Thanks for all the advice and hope to everyone out on the road or campground.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Hate to read this! We just moved up to a Rushmore 38CK, and it has the Norcold 1200 with icemaker. I have to run it on the coldest level (9) to get it down to 35* in the fridge area. Norcold has agreed to pay mobile service to service it on our RV Park lot. They'll fix it or else! BTW, love the icemaker!


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Get ready*

I don't know how old your refrig is but if it is on 9 it is headed the same way mine went. I have the ice maker and used it the whole month of August and it was making ice keeping everything cold on 6 and two weeks later it isn't cooling at all. 
IMHO I wouldn't let anyone put another Norcold cooling unit in your refrig. 
My new cooling unit is arriving on Tuesday next week and will be install on Thursday by a Mobile RV repair. Most of the cost is covered by my extended warranty so I won't be out too much. I will keep everyone posted on how well it performs. If installed correctly it should get the frezzer down to 0 and the refrig down about 32-33. That is the reports from those who have replaced their cooling units with the Amish Units. So we will see, if I get 0-10 in the freezer and anything below 40 in the frig I will be happy.


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Update to cooling unit problem*

Well as orginally posted the cooling unit was bad so I ordered one from RV Cooling Units in Memphis, TN. I found a mobile guy to work with me so I could use my extended warranty. 
I just checked it and the freezers are holding around 10-14 and the ice box is ranging from 33-39. 
I can say this it never reached those numbers with the Norcold cooling unit so I guess maybe I am back in business. 
Have a trip to Somerville next weekend and Big Lake the first week of October for 4 days. 
Oh, it is set on 5 which is the mid range for cooling.


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

check for a recall, but dont tell them that is not working. dometic refused to fix mine after they found out it is out of ammonia.


----------

